

Ask HN: Can you recommend good papers on UI design for complex systems? - earnubs


======
aapl
In the course of my studies, I remember encountering two approaches explicitly
targeting the design of complex systems:

* "Interaction design for complex problem solving: Developing useful and usable software" (a book by B. Mirel, 2004)

* Cognitive Dimensions Framework (the best place to start is probably [http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~afb21/publications/BlackwellGreen-C...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~afb21/publications/BlackwellGreen-CDsChapter.pdf) )

But as others have pointed out, it depends on what kind of complex system you
are talking about.

------
glimcat
"Designing with the Mind in Mind" by Jeff Johnson is pretty good.

But it's a book.

------
revorad
I'd be interested in this too, but what kind of complex systems do you mean?

------
earnubs
By complex I mean a large array of options (1000's) with a lot of
interdependencies, but I'm interested in anything on the subject of UI
complexity at all really.

------
petervandijck
What kind of complex systems?

